# ripped off



## hbear (Oct 22, 2014)

been ripped off by a rouge electrician after months of courts running up fees etc loss of work etc final outcome is if he do'es not want to pay then he won't have to .if you rob someone of 1 cent or 100000000 its the same,or so i thought. oh well live and learn. now got a new electrician to do the job he condemend what had been done and hes cheaper


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

hbear said:


> been ripped off by a rouge electrician after months of courts running up fees etc loss of work etc final outcome is if he do'es not want to pay then he won't have to .if you rob someone of 1 cent or 100000000 its the same,or so i thought. oh well live and learn. now got a new electrician to do the job he condemend what had been done and hes cheaper


Out of interest, is this a Spanish electrician or...


----------



## spooksie (Nov 3, 2015)

its hard taking people to court here, people can just get out of trouble by renaming their company.


----------



## PicklesDP (Jul 17, 2015)

So how did you find the electrician? Do you have details of the guy so other people can avoid him? Would be good to learn some lessons from your experiences.

I think naming and shaming these peope is a good idea so that other people can avoid being scammed.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

PicklesDP said:


> So how did you find the electrician? Do you have details of the guy so other people can avoid him? Would be good to learn some lessons from your experiences.
> 
> I think naming and shaming these peope is a good idea so that other people can avoid being scammed.


I think you will find that this is against forum rules in open forum, however, in Private Messages...


----------



## The Quilt (Aug 19, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> Out of interest, is this a Spanish electrician or...


Read it again Baldi,it was a "rouge" electrician,so I assumed it was a red-skinned French guy,I may be wrong though.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

spooksie said:


> its hard taking people to court here, people can just get out of trouble by renaming their company.


Yes they were all on Watchdog the other night doing the same thing, thinking back they were also on Watchdog 20 years ago doing the same thing (nothing changes does it)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The Quilt said:


> Read it again Baldi,it was a "rouge" electrician,so I assumed it was a red-skinned French guy,I may be wrong though.


or a Communist....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The Quilt said:


> Read it again Baldi,it was a "rouge" electrician,so I assumed it was a red-skinned French guy,I may be wrong though.


I read it as a "rogue" electrician.


----------

